# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Βοήθεια για Scan - Περιοχή Αγ. Ελευθέριος - Εξοπλισμός

## Magnum

Καλημέρα 

Ενδιαφέρομαι να συνδεθώ στο AWMN και βρίσκομαι στην περιοχή Αγ. Ελευθέριος (Κ. Πατήσια) οδός Καβάφη - NodeID : 7879 

Θέλω κάποιος να με βοηθήσει να κάνω Scan να δώ που μπορώ να συνδεθώ σαν Client...

Έχω ήδη πάρει το Dlink 900+ που μου προτείνανε και συντομα θα πάρω την κεραία και τα απαιτούμενα καλώδια.

Για κεραία η Ferimex 24 db είναι καλή ?


Ευχαριστώ

Μιχάλης

----------


## dti

Καλωσήλθες,

Σχετικά κοντά σου είναι οι κόμβοι των vaggos13, acinonyx και ο stafan.
Βγάλε φωτογραφίες από τη ταράτσα σου με τη θέα που έχεις και ανέβασέ τες εδώ, μέχρι να βρεθεί κάποιος για το scan.

Ένα πιάτο 80 cm. με feeder για 2.4 GHz πιθανότατα θα έχει καλύτερη απόδοση από τη Ferimex (η οποία ποιοτικά είναι μέτρια).

----------


## Magnum

Έχω ήδη επικοινωνήσει με τον Vaggos13 o οποίος μου έδωσε αρκετές πληροφορίες και συμβουλές για τον εξοπλισμό και όχι μόνο...

Το πιάτο λέω να το αποφύγω προς το παρόν γιατί επειδή η πολυκατοικία είναι 4οροφη και δίπλα έχω αρκετές 6-7οροφες θέλω να το βάλω σε ιστό 5μ περίπου για καλύτερο οπτικό πεδίο και το πιάτο το φοβάμαι σε τόσο ύψος με τον αέρα...

Εν καιρό βλέπουμε και για πιάτο...

----------


## Magnum

Παρακάτω είναι οι φωτογραφίες απο την ταράτσα :

Δυτικά πρός Πετρουπολη - Αγ. Αναργύρους (πολύ καλό οπτικό πεδίο)

Βόρεια προς Ν. Φιλαδέλφεια - Α. Πατήσια (στο δεξί άκρο είναι προς τον Acynonyx μεριά)

Ανατολικά προς Γαλάτσι - Αχαρνών- Τουρκοβούνια (είναι 200-300 αριστερά από Vaggos13)

Νότια προς κέντρο - Κ. Πατήσια προς Stefan (πιθανόν καλύτερο οπτικό πεδίο με ιστό)

Έχω τριγύρω ειδικά προς τα Ανατολικά αρκετές Πολυκατοικίες 7οφες που μου κόβουν το οπτικό πεδίο, 1-2 είναι παρα πολύ κοντά μου!!

----------


## bedrock

βασικά....έχεις πρόβλημα οπτικής..

εκτός αν με τον 5μετρο τα ξεπεράσεις όλα.

Πάντως από εσένα μέχρι την Πετρούπολη(λόγω οπτικής) υπάρχουν αρκετοί κόμβοι..  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

Πιθανότατα βλέπεις Maxfuels #4002, tlogic #1974 προς Περιστέρι, ή Ataraxos #1401 προς Πετρούπολη.

Δυστυχώς με τους κοντινούς κόμβους τα πράγματα είναι δύσκολα, εκτός κι αν καταφέρεις να στήσεις τον κόμβο σου σε διπλανή ταράτσα κάποιας πολυκατοικίας.

----------


## Magnum

Δυστυχώς το να τον στήσω σε διπλανή πολυκατοικία είναι αδύνατον !

Αν με τους διπλανούς κόμβους δεν γίνει τίποτα (Πατήσια) τότε με Πετρούπολη μπορώ να βάλω και πιάτο που προτείνει ο dti μιάς και δεν χρειάζεται να το σηκώσω ψηλά...

Αλλά όλα αυτά θα τα δώ μετά από ένα Scan για να αποφασίσω τελικά και τι κεραία θα πάρω Grid ή Πιάτο.

Ελπίζω κάποιος να βρεθεί να με βοηθήσει στο Scan...  ::

----------


## spooky

Από τις φωτογαφίες που έχεις βάλει και την μικρή πείρα μου βλέπω ότι μάλλον μόνο προς Πετρούπολη θα βρεις κάτι για να συνδεθείς και οποσδήποτε με πιάτο 80άρι. Εγώ έχω μόνο ένα wrt για σκανάρισμα αλλά όχι κεραία . Μόνο τα rubber του linksys έχω .

----------


## nikpet

Σίγουρα δεν βλέπεις Ataraxo... Είναι πιο αριστερά από το θέατρο Πέτρας...
Σίγουρα δεν βλέπεις Maxfuels... Είναι πολύ πιο αριστερά από το θέατρο Πέτρας...

Σίγουρα βλέπεις savagetuning, Nikpet...

Αυτά από μένα για Ίλιον-Πετρούπολη...

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## Magnum

Ναι όντως τον Maxfuels δεν πρέπει να τον βλέπω καθόλου..
Τον Ataraxo ίσως να τον βλέπω οριακά...
Τον Nikpet τον βλέπω μάλλον σίγουρα... (o οποίος έχει και αρκετό κόσμο επάνω του !)
Τον savagetuning πολύ πιθανόν...

Από το wind βλέπω ότι στην περιοχή αυτή υπάρχουν αρκετοί κόμβοι οι οποίοι είναι βέβαια σε σχετικά μεγάλη απόσταση σε σχέση με των Πατησίων αλλά μόνο με ένα Scan θα είμαι σίγουρος...


Κεραία δεν έχω και εγώ ακόμη, όπως είπα και πριν γιατί έλεγα για Grid για να προσπαθήσω να πιάσω κάποιον απο τους κοντινούς κόμβους αλλά αν είναι και πάω για Πετρούπολη - Ιλιον μπορώ να βάλω και πιάτο που λένε ότι είναι πολύ καλύτερο...

Ευχαριστώ Spooky για την διάθεση, αν δεν βρεθεί κάποιος που να έχει και κεραία (λόγω της δύσκολης κατάσταση που όπως βλέπεις είμαι ..) θα επικοινωνήσω μαζί σου για να δοκιμάσουμε ένα Scan...

Και μία ερώτηση : Για πιάτο μπορώ να πάρω ξεχωριστά πιάτο - Feeder π.χ. ένα αλουμινένιο Gilbertini 80cm και ένα Feeder 9db από ένα πακέτο που έχει π.χ. το Priveshop το οποίο είναι 25db στα 55 Euro ?

----------


## dti

Φυσικά και μπορείς να πάρεις ξεχωριστά αλουμινένιο πιάτο και feeder.
Ίσως μάλιστα πετύχεις και καλύτερη τιμή έτσι.  ::  

Αν δεν βρεις κάποιον κοντινό με κεραία για scan, μπορώ να σου δανείσω μία yagi. Συνεννοήσου με τον spooky πότε μπορεί και επικοινώνησε μαζί μου με pm αν τη χρειάζεσαι.

----------


## Magnum

Σαν απόδοση το Gilbertini + LANPOYNT FEEDER 9DBI είναι καλύτερο απο το LANPOYNT DISH + FEEDER 25DBI ?

To λέω γιατί έχω τέτοιο πιάτο για δορυφορικά (1.4μ Αλουμινίου) και είμαι υπέρ-ευχαριστημένος τόσα χρόνια και μπορώ να το βρώ κάπως φτηνότερα από το τοπικό μαγαζί ηλεκτρονικών.

Για την αγορά του Feeder + cables + Pigtail να προτιμήσω το Priveshop, το Linkshop ή κάποιο άλλο?

Βολεύει να γίνει ΣΚ αυτή η εργασία [Scan] (δεν το βλέπω για αυτό, γιατί ακόμη ο καιρός δεν ενδείκνυται για εργασίες στην ταράτσα) γιατί καθημερινές θα μας πάρει η νύχτα, μιας και άσχετος ακόμη με αυτά...

Αν δεν βρεθεί κάποιος άλλος σύντομα θα επικοινωνήσω με τον Spooky για το Linksys και με σένα dti για την κεραία. Έχεις το σχετικό καλώδιο για την σύνδεση της κεραίας με το Linksys ?


Ευχαριστώ

----------


## dti

Adapter, καλώδιο και κεραία είναι στη διάθεσή σου κατόπιν συνεννόησης.

Για τα άλλα ερωτήματά σου:

Το 80άρι Gibertini πιάτο παίρνει την κλίση που θέλουμε χωρίς να βρίσκει στον ιστό.
Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό ισχύει για το πιάτο της Lanpoynt. Αν κάποιος το έχει δοκιμάσει και έχει ταυτόχρονα και Gibertini ας γράψει εντυπώσεις.
Το feeder της Poyntig για τα 2.4 GHz (αλλιώς "αφρικάνικο") είναι ένα.

Προτίμησε να ψωνίζεις από καταστήματα που έχουν καλές τιμές και πωλούν αυθεντικά υλικά που χρησιμοποιούμε και όχι "κλώνους" κατώτερης ποιότητας σε ίδια ή ελαφρά φθηνότερη τιμή...

----------


## vaggos13

Αν μπορείς να τραβήξεις photos πάνω σε μια σκάλα μήπως δούμε τίποτα καλύτερο.

----------


## Magnum

Θα προσπαθήσω να ανέβω στο δώμα και να τραβήξω απο εκεί όποτε ο καιρός το επιτρέψει...

----------


## Magnum

Παρακάτω είναι φωτογραφίες απο το δώμα, απο το σημείο που υπολογίζω οτι θα στηθεί ο ιστός και τι περίπου βλέπω απο το σημείο εκεί...

----------


## dti

Στη φωτογραφία προς τα Τουρκοβούνια έχω την εντύπωση οτι φαίνεται ο βράχος που είναι πίσω από τον κόμβο του pyrros. Οπότε ίσως με λίγη τύχη να πιάνεις το ap του.

----------


## Magnum

Συνέχεια...

Προς τα ανατολικά vaggos13 - Γαλάτσι έχω πολλά εμπόδια (7οροφες πολυκ/ιες) που δεν με αφήνουν να ελπίζω για πολλά, εκτός από το ένα άνοιγμα που έχω προς το Γαλάτσι... 

Προς Stafan πρέπει να είμαστε περίπου στο ίδιο υψόμετρο μιας και μέχρι στιγμής δεν θυμάμαι να έχει χτιστεί καμμιά πολύ ψηλή πολυκ/ία στην ευθεία που θεωρώ ότι μας ενώνει.

Προς A. Πατήσια υπάρχουν 1-2 εμπόδια αλλά αν θυμάμαι καλά πρέπει να είναι πιο ψηλά από εμένα.

Προς Πετρούπολη - Αγ. Ανάργυροι - Ιλιον έχω τέλειο οπτικό πεδίο το οποίο δεν πρόκειται να κλείσει λόγο Εθνικής - Ποδονύφτη...

----------


## Magnum

Σήμερα το πρωί ανέβηκα και έκανα ένα πρώτο Scan με ένα Linksys και μια panel κεραια και είχα τα παρακάτω αποτελέσματα :

SSID MAC Channel Rssi noise beacon cap dtim rates 
awmn-1397 00:02:6F:33:B9:FD 6 -85 -94 100 1 0 4(b) 

awmn-3936 SV1FZZ 00:0B:AC:E6:CE:82 5	-76 -94 100 1 0 4(b) 

awmn-3936 SV1FZZ 00:0B:AC:E6:CE:82 5 -70 -96 100 1 0 4(b) 

awmn-3936 SV1FZZ 00:0B:AC:E6:CE:82 5 -72 -93 100 1 0 4(b) 

awmn-3936 SV1FZZ 00:0B:AC:E6:CE:82 5 -70 -97 100 1 0 4(b) 

awmn-1397 00:02:6F:33:B9:FD 6 -79 -76 100 1 0 4(b) 
awmn-3936 SV1FZZ 00:0B:AC:E6:CE:82 5	-84 -79 100 1 0 4(b) 
awmn-1397 00:02:6F:33:B9:FD 6 -79 -85 100 1 0 4(b) 
awmn-3936 SV1FZZ 00:0B:AC:E6:CE:82 5 -81 -59 100 1 0 4(b)

Σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω μπορώ να συνδεθώ με καλή σύνδεση σε κάποιον απο τους παραπάνω κόμβους;

Δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να πιάσω κάποιον απο τους κοντινούς κόμβους (Πατήσια), βέβαια πρώτη φορά έκανα Scan και μόνος μου οπότε δεν ξέρω αν 100% ήταν σωστές οι ρυθμίσεις ! Είχε συννεφιά-κρύο και φύσαγε οπότε δεν άντεξα να κάτσω περισσότερο στην ταράτσα...

Ελπίζω αν τα παραπάνω αποτελέσματα δεν είναι αρκετά να ανέβω και αύριο το πρωί αν ειναι καλός ο καιρός και να ξαναεπαναλάβω το Scan πριν επιστρέψω την κεραία...

Ευχαριστώ τον Spooky - dti για τον εξοπλισμό που μου δάνεισαν.

----------


## Magnum

Σήμερα κυριακή που ο καιρός ήταν καλύτερος ξαναέκανα Scan με τα εξής αποτελέσματα :

awmn-1397 00:02:6F:33:B9:FD 6 -76 -87 100 1 0 4(b) 
awmn-3936 SV1FZZ 00:0B:AC:E6:CE:82 5 -67 -92 100 1 0 4(b) 
awmn-3936 SV1FZZ 00:0B:AC:E6:CE:82 5 -78 -90 100 1 0 4(b) 


awmn-3936 SV1FZZ 00:0B:AC:E6:CE:82 5 -82 -88 100 1 0 4(b) 
awmn-1713-kapo 00:14:BF:A5:AE:FB 10 -91 -94 100 1 0 4(b) 
awmn-1397 00:02:6F:33:B9:FD 6 -79 -93 100 1 0 4(b) 
awmn-1713-kapo 00:14:BF:A5:AE:FB 10 -90 -93 100 1 0 4(b) 

To νεότερο είναι οτι έπιασα τον kapo, η πλάκα είναι οτι μου τον εμφάνισε όταν στόχευα προς την ακριβώς αντίθετη πλευρά! προς τον Vaggo13 !  ::  

Σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω με ποιον μπορώ να έχω την καλύτερη σύνδεση;;  ::

----------


## Magnum

Ρε παιδιά κανένας να μου πεί ποιό είναι το καλύτερο link ?

Που έχω το καλύτερο σήμα? 

Κάτι για τα παραπάνω ...  :: 

Μιας και είμαι ψιλοάσχετος...

----------


## dti

Αυτό είναι το καλύτερο:
*awmn-3936 SV1FZZ* 00:0B:AC:E6:CE:82 5 *-67* -92 100 1 0 4(b)

Με -67 db σήμα (που θα βελτιωθεί μέχρι και 5 db αν βάλεις πιάτο και feeder) έχεις πολύ καλές πιθανότητες για ένα σταθερό link, ακόμη και με Linksys WRT54G (που δεν φημίζεται για την ευασθησία του...).

Με δεδομένη την περιορισμένη θέα σου, μάλλον πρέπει να είσαι ικανοποιημένος.

----------


## spooky

Το καλύτερο σήμα φαίνεται να είναι :
awmn-3936 SV1FZZ 00:0B:AC:E6:CE:82 5 -67 -92 100 1 0 4(b) 
, όπως λέει και ο dti . Βέβαια και αυτό είναι καλό και το :
awmn-1397 00:02:6F:33:B9:FD 6 -76 -87 100 1 0 4(b) . 
Το οποίο θα βελτιωθεί όταν βάλεις και πιάτο . Και από ότι βλέπω και από τις φωτό έχεις την καλύτερη οπτική . 

Όσο για τον εξοπλισμό δεν κάνει τίποτα . Σήμερα θα μπορώ αργά το βράδυ , οπότε μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε αύριο μεθαύριο να συναντηθούμε . 


Αυτά . Ότι χρειαστείς και μπορώ βοηθάω . 

Φιλικά 
Νεκτάριος

----------


## Magnum

Update...

Ορατότητα που έχω στο Google Earth προς Πετρούπολη - Ίλιον & Πατήσια - Γαλάτσι :



Πιθανόν να μπορεί να μεγαλώσει το εύρος του τριγώνου μιας και είμαι ήδη συνδεδεμένος στον Apollona 6308 στο Καματερό και σε διάφορα Scan που έχω κάνει πιάνω τον Kapo & Maxfuels.


Σύντομα ετοιμάζω ΤαρατσοPC για να αντικαταστήσω το Dlink και για δοκιμές στα 5Ghz...

----------

